# μια τρύπα στο νερό



## nickel (Oct 24, 2008)

Εκφράσεις με το νερό δημοσίευσε σε σελίδα του ο Νίκος Σαραντάκος και σκέφτηκα να τις εκμεταλλευτούμε γιατί φαίνεται να είναι πλήρης ο κατάλογος.

Ιδού η συλλογή (δεν περιλαμβάνει παροιμίες):


σηκώνει νερό η κουβέντα, το πράγμα σηκώνει νερό
ρίχνω νερό στο κρασί μου
δεν δίνει του αγγέλου του νερό
είναι του γλυκού νερού
πήγε στη βρύση και νερό δεν ήπιε
έβαλε το νερό στ’ αυλάκι
μέσα στο νερό
δεν έπεσε η ζάχαρη στο νερό
το ξέρει / το έμαθε νεράκι
κι εγώ θα κουβαλώ στο γάμο σου νερό με το κόσκινο
να μετρήσει τα νερά
κάνει νερά
πίνω νερό στ’ όνομά του
ρίχνω νερό στο μύλο του
χάσαμε τα νερά μας, είμαστε έξω από τα νερά μας
πνίγεται σε μια κουταλιά νερό
κι από την πέτρα βγάζει νερό
ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά
ήρθε το βόδι απ’ το νερό
ήπιε της άρνας/της αρνησιάς/της λησμονιάς το νερό
έκανε μια τρύπα στο νερό
βγάζει νερό με το καλάθι
κοπανίζει το νερό μέσα στο γουδί
μοιάζουν σαν δύο σταγόνες νερό
σαν τα κρύα τα νερά
τον φέρνω με τα / στα νερά μου
πάω με τα νερά του
ήπιε το αμίλητο νερό
θολώνω τα νερά
ψαρεύω σε θολά νερά
ό,τι είπαμε, νερό κι αλάτι
τάραξε τα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα / τα νερά
έδωσε γη και ύδωρ
θα μου κόψεις το νερό να μην ποτίσω τα λάχανα;
περνάει το νερό κάτω από την ψάθα
δεν στάζει νερό από τα χέρια του
το αίμα του έγινε νερό
το αίμα νερό δεν γίνεται
ούτε ένα ποτήρι νερό
πάω προς νερού μου
έσπασαν τα νερά
είπαμε το νερό νεράκι
Λέω λοιπόν, για να δώσουμε αξία στο νήμα, να τις μεταφράσουμε. Ό,τι προαιρείστε μέχρι να ’ρθει η ώρα για τις καλημέρες μας. ;)


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 24, 2008)

Λοιπόν ξεκινάω με τα εύκολα, που είναι και τα πρώτα που μου έρχονται πρόχειρα έτσι όπως τα κοιτάζω:

το αίμα νερό δεν γίνεται = blood is thicker than water
μοιάζουν σαν δύο σταγόνες νερό = spitting image/be like two peas in a pod.
μια τρύπα στο νερό = a hole in the water
το ξέρει νεράκι = he knows it by heart (?)
θολώνω τα νερά = to muddy the water
έσπασαν τα νερά = her water broke
πάω προς νερού μου = need to pee
τον φέρνω με τα / στα νερά μου = to win someone over (?)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 24, 2008)

ό,τι είπαμε, νερό κι αλάτι = water under the bridge 
έσπασαν τα νερά = her water broke
ήπιε το αμίλητο νερό = the cat got her tongue
μέσα στο νερό = for sure
θολώνω τα νερά = muddy the waters

πίνω νερό στ’ όνομά του: εδώ ξέρω το swear by sth, αλλά για άνθρωπο θα έλεγα I worship him.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 24, 2008)

Σηκώνει νερό η κουβέντα, το πράγμα σηκώνει νερό: it doesn't hold water (;)


----------



## Philip (Oct 24, 2008)

μερικές ιδέες. Πολλά είναι context-dependent βέβαια


nickel said:


> Ιδού η συλλογή (δεν περιλαμβάνει παροιμίες):



ρίχνω νερό στο κρασί μου _tone it/things down, moderate, _
μέσα στο νερό _for sure, _
κάνει νερά _leak, has sprung a leak. taking on water_ και άλλα που δεν μου έρχονται αυτή τη στιγμή
χάσαμε τα νερά μας, είμαστε έξω από τα νερά μας _out of one's element, a fish out of water_
πνίγεται σε μια κουταλιά νερό _make a fuss about nothing_
τον φέρνω με τα / στα νερά μου _bring someone round to my way of thinking/seeing things etc_
πάω με τα νερά του _go along with (somebody/their ideas etc)_
θολώνω τα νερά _muddy the waters (NB plural)_
τάραξε τα λιμνάζοντα ύδατα / τα νερά _not let sleeping dogs lie, upset the applecart_
το αίμα νερό δεν γίνεται _blood is thicker than water_
πάω προς νερού μου _attend to the needs of nature, see a man about a dog, κλπ κλπ_ 
έσπασαν τα νερά _her waters broke (NB plural)_


----------



## sarant (Oct 24, 2008)

Philip said:


> μερικές ιδέες. Πολλά είναι context-dependent βέβαια
> 
> 
> κάνει νερά _leak, has sprung a leak. taking on water_ και άλλα που δεν μου έρχονται αυτή τη στιγμή



Να σημειωθεί ότι το "κάνει νερά" πέρα από αυτή την έννοια, την σχεδόν κυριολεκτική (η βάρκα που μπάζει νερά) έχει και μεταφορική, για κάποιον που ενώ πρώτα ήταν αδιάλλακτος/ απόλυτα έμπιστος, τώρα αρχίζει να τα γυρίζει.


Ο καιρός περνούσε κι όλα πηγαίνανε καλά. Ο Νίκος, 
σαν επίσημος γαμπρός, βοηθούσε σ' όλα. <...> Και 
ξαφνικά ο Νίκος άρχισε *να κάνει νερά*. 'Αρχισε, 
δηλαδή, νά' χει τάχα πιο συχνά υπηρεσία στη 
μονάδα, κάτι επείγουσες καταμετρήσεις και συχνά 
πυκνά κάποιο τραπέζι σ' ανωτέρους του που απ' 
αυτούς εξαρτιόταν η προαγωγή του. Πού να τα φάει 
όμως αυτά η κυρα-Λισάβετ. 
Τ. Καζαντζής, Η παρέλαση, σ. 42


----------



## Philip (Oct 24, 2008)

sarant said:


> Να σημειωθεί ότι το "κάνει νερά" πέρα από αυτή την έννοια, την σχεδόν κυριολεκτική (η βάρκα που μπάζει νερά) έχει και μεταφορική, για κάποιον που ενώ πρώτα ήταν αδιάλλακτος/ απόλυτα έμπιστος, τώρα αρχίζει να τα γυρίζει.



Ναι, το πρόβλημά μου ήταν πιο πολύ με τα αγγλικά :-{. Τώρα σκέφτηκα το row back που λέγεται π.χ. όταν ένας πολιτικός/ένα πολιτικό κόμμα αφού αρχικά εκφράστηκε για κάποιο θέμα με απόλυτο τρόπο μετά θέλει να μετριάσει τη στάση του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 25, 2008)

Να ευχαριστήσω πολύ για την ως τώρα βοήθεια. Μάζεψα τα παραπάνω, τα έβαλα σε πρόχειρη αλφαβητική σειρά για να τα κουμαντάρω, έκανα προσθήκες και αλλαγές και καταθέτω ευρήματα και απορίες για να προχωρήσουμε τη συζητήση. Για κάποια θα πρέπει να μας επιβεβαιώσει ο sarant τη σημασία, καλύτερα με παραδείγματα, για άλλα θα προτιμούσα να ανοίξω νήμα γιατί δεν βγαίνει άκρη με μια απόδοση.


βγάζει νερό με το καλάθι (;) = he's wasting time and effort (?)
δεν δίνει του αγγέλου του νερό = he won’t give a penny to a beggar, he's so stingy he... (Συμπληρώστε δημιουργικά. Δεν υπάρχουν κλισέ, αλλά γέλασα με ένα που βρήκα: He’s so tight-fisted he can make a nickel scream.)
δεν στάζει νερό από τα χέρια του (ίδιο με το αποπάνω;) = 
δεν έπεσε η ζάχαρη στο νερό = it won’t be much of a loss
έβαλε το νερό στ’ αυλάκι = he got things moving / under way, he set the wheels in motion
έδωσε γη και ύδωρ = (literally) gave /offered earth and water (as a token of submission); (figuratively) kowtowed (to someone) κ.ά. (θα ανοίξω νήμα)
είναι του γλυκού νερού = he’s a parody, he’s a joke (of a ~) (αξίζει νήμα)
είπαμε το νερό νεράκι = water had become very scarce | we craved for water, we were parched
έκανε μια τρύπα στο νερό = he got nowhere, he accomplished nothing, he totally missed the mark
έσπασαν τα νερά = her waters broke (αλλά και her water broke)
ήπιε της άρνας / της αρνησιάς / της λησμονιάς το νερό = he’s drunk from the waters of oblivion
ήπιε το αμίλητο νερό = the cat got her tongue, she’s lost her tongue
ήρθε το βόδι απ’ το νερό (;)
θα μου κόψεις το νερό να μην ποτίσω τα λάχανα; (;)
θολώνω τα νερά = muddy the waters (NB plural)
ίσα βάρκα ίσα νερά = on the same level (και ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα) (αξίζει νήμα)
κάνει νερά = it is leaking, it has sprung a leak, it is taking on water | (νήμα για τις μεταφορικές)
κι από την πέτρα βγάζει νερό = he can get blood out of a stone
κι εγώ θα κουβαλώ στο γάμο σου νερό με το κόσκινο = (ακόμα το σκέφτομαι)
κοπανίζει το νερό μέσα στο γουδί (ίδιο με το πρώτο;)
μέσα / μες στο νερό = for sure, easily
μοιάζουν σαν δύο σταγόνες νερό = they are like two peas in a pod
να μετρήσει τα νερά (ίδιο με το πρώτο;)
ό,τι είπαμε, νερό κι αλάτι = it’s all water under the bridge, εδώ πάει και το let bygones be bygones
ούτε ένα ποτήρι νερό (;)
πάω με τα νερά του = go along with (somebody / their ideas etc)
πάω προς νερού μου = attend to the needs of nature, see a man about a dog (οι κυρίες εξακολουθούν να πηγαίνουν to powder their noses;)
περνάει το νερό κάτω από την ψάθα (;)
πήγε στη βρύση και νερό δεν ήπιε (Καιρός να κλείσουμε αυτό)
πίνω νερό στ’ όνομά του = I think the world of him (και πολλά παρόμοια), I worship the ground he walks on
πνίγεται σε μια κουταλιά νερό = he’s making a fuss about nothing
ρίχνω / βάζω νερό στο κρασί μου = tone things down, compromise, back down, settle for less
ρίχνω νερό στο μύλο κάποιου = bring grist to the mill of (e.g. the bourgeoisie)
σαν τα κρύα τα νερά = as fresh as the morning dew κ.ά.
σηκώνει νερό η κουβέντα, το πράγμα σηκώνει νερό = this is open to question
το αίμα νερό δεν γίνεται = blood is thicker than water
το αίμα του έγινε νερό = his blood has turned to water (;) (είναι ίδιο;)
το ξέρει νεράκι = he knows it by heart, he knows it backwards / inside out, he has it all at his fingertips
τον φέρνω με τα / στα νερά μου = bring someone round to my way of thinking, make someone see things my way, win someone over to my side
είμαι έξω από τα νερά μου = I am out of my element, I am / feel (like) a fish out of water, I am out of my depth
ψαρεύω σε θολά νερά = fish in muddy waters
Διορθώσεις, προσθήκες, εξώδικα κ.λπ. αποκάτω (με εξαίρεση αυτά για τα οποία θα ανοίξει νήμα).


----------



## sarant (Oct 25, 2008)

Εντυπωσιάζομαι από την ταχύτητα και την πληρότητα της δουλειάς. Είχα σκοπό να δώσω εξηγησεις, αλλά τελικά εσείς κινηθήκατε πιο γρήγορα. Λοιπόν, για όσες εκφράσεις υπάρχουν ερωτηματικά:

* βγάζει νερό με το καλάθι = he's wasting time and effort (?)
ναι, σημαίνει «ματαιοπονεί»
* δεν στάζει νερό από τα χέρια του (ίδιο με το αποπάνω; ) =
ναι, είναι φιλάργυρος
* δεν έπεσε η ζάχαρη στο νερό = it won’t be much of a loss
Πρόσεξε, αυτό έχει δύο σημασίες• η αρχική σημασία είναι «δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επείγεσαι», λέγεται σε βιαστικό. Η δεύτερη σημασία είναι «δεν χάλασε κι ο κόσμος». Η εδώ απόδοση αφορά μόνο τη δεύτερη σημασία
* ήρθε το βόδι απ’ το νερό 
Είναι μια από τις «εξωτικές» που τις έβαλα έτσι για να πάρουμε μια γεύση. Σημαίνει «τώρα επιτέλους κατάλαβε» (finally, the penny has dropped?)
* θα μου κόψεις το νερό να μην ποτίσω τα λάχανα; 
Λέγεται σε κάποιον που μας απειλεί, ενώ ξέρουμε ότι δεν μπορεί να μας πειράξει. Τι θα μου κάνεις; Θα μου κόψεις το νερό…;
* κι εγώ θα κουβαλώ στο γάμο σου νερό με το κόσκινο = (ακόμα το σκέφτομαι)
Λέγεται (ή ίσως λεγόταν) πειραχτικά σε κάποιον που μας έκανε/θα μας κάνει μια εκδούλευση. Συχνά, από μεγάλο προς παιδί. Π.χ. πετάξου στο περίπτερο να πάρεις εφημερίδα κι εγώ θα κουβαλώ στο γάμο σου νερό με το κόσκινο.
* κοπανίζει το νερό μέσα στο γουδί (ίδιο με το πρώτο; )
ναι, ματαιοπονεί
* να μετρήσει τα νερά (ίδιο με το πρώτο; )
Σημαίνει «να βολιδοσκοπήσει την κατάσταση»
* ούτε ένα ποτήρι νερό 
Σαν ένδειξη του ελάχιστου, ιδίως σε εξυπηρέτηση. 
Πρβλ. _Και θα μας δώσουν άραγε ένα ποτήρι νερό τα μούλικα;_ (τα παιδιά μας, όταν γεράσουμε)
Σε προσφορά δώρου, λέμε «ούτε ένα πράσινο φύλλο»
* περνάει το νερό κάτω από την ψάθα 
Άλλη μια ξεχασμένη έκφραση που την έβαλα έτσι για δείγμα. Λέγεται και «κάτω από το άχυρο». Λέγεται για κάποιον πονηρό που κάνει τις δουλειές του χωρίς να τον πάρουν είδηση και/ή για ύπουλο που διαβάλλει άλλους ενώ προσποιείται τον φίλο, για καταχθόνιο που δουλεύει «υποβρύχια»
Περιέργως, στο γκουγκλ υπάρχει απόηχος της έκφρασης από περσινή συνέντευξη του Ν.Παπάζογλου: «Ο δίσκος βρήκε γόνιμο έδαφος. Διαδόθηκε πρώτα στους φοιτητικούς κύκλους και σιγά σιγά κινήθηκε όπως το νερό κάτω από την ψάθα», θυμάται για την Εκδίκηση της γυφτιάς.
* το αίμα του έγινε νερό = his blood has turned to water (είναι ίδιο; )
Είναι συνώνυμο του «κόπηκε το αίμα του» από τον τρόμο


----------



## Philip (Oct 25, 2008)

QUOTE: _"* το αίμα του έγινε νερό = his blood has turned to water (είναι ίδιο; )
Είναι συνώνυμο του «κόπηκε το αίμα του» από τον τρόμο"_

Τότε θα πρότεινα his blood froze (in his veins), _(λόγω του ότι πιο πολύ κρύο κάνει εδώ πέρα στην Αγγλία απ' ό,τι στην Ελλάδα )_


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2010)

Στο σαραντάκικο, πάλι νερά κάνουν. Και θα είναι ευκαιρία να φρεσκάρουμε και το δικό μας, μια και τόση δουλειά έχει γίνει και τώρα θα προστεθούν και νέες ιδέες. (Άντε να βάλουμε πάλι το νερό στ' αυλάκι...)


----------



## altera (Apr 12, 2010)

*πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό*

ψάχνω για μια αγγλική έκφραση του παραπάνω. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα και καλώς όρισες (Σε συγχώνευσα:))
Ο Φίλιπ έχει προτείνει το παρακάτω. Αν δε σου κάνει, πες μας και το συγκείμενό σου μήπως κατεβάσουμε και καμιά άλλη ιδέα.


Philip said:


> πνίγεται σε μια κουταλιά νερό _make a fuss about nothing_


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2010)

Πάνω που σε καλωσόριζα, μου συνέβη κάτι και χάθηκα στο διαδικτυακό υπερδιάστημα...

Ήθελα να προτείνω και το drowning in shallow waters.


----------



## altera (Apr 12, 2010)

Νομίζω το drowning in shallow waters είναι εξαιρετικό, ευχαριστώ drsiebenmal


----------



## Palavra (Apr 12, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάνω που σε καλωσόριζα, μου συνέβη κάτι και χάθηκα στο διαδικτυακό υπερδιάστημα...


Εγώ ήμανε


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 12, 2010)

Μα νομίζω ότι το πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό σημαίνει ότι πανικοβάλλομαι, τα χάνω και δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέρθω και στην πιο μικρή δυσκολία. To drowning in shallow waters δεν χρησιμοποιείται ιδιωματικά με αυτή τη σημασία. Υπάρχουν και διαδικτυακά ευρήματα για το drown in a glass of water, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι περισσότερο νεολογισμοί, παρά παγιωμένες και ξεκάθαρες νοηματικά εκφράσεις.

Μια συναφής (αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο σχετική με το κείμενό σου) έκφραση είναι "to make a mountain out of a molehill".


----------



## Zazula (Apr 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μα νομίζω ότι το πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό σημαίνει ότι πανικοβάλλομαι, τα χάνω και δεν μπορώ να ανταπεξέρθω και στην πιο μικρή δυσκολία.


Έχει δίκιο ο Αμβρόσιος:
_*πνίγομαι / χάνομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό*__,_ δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω την παραμικρή δυσκολία
_*πνίγομαι στα ρηχά*,_ δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω την παραμικρή δυσκολία, πανικοβάλλομαι, απελπίζομαι με το παραμικρό εμπόδιο· ΣYN ΦΡ _πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό._


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 12, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Έχει δίκιο ο Αμβρόσιος: [...] _*πνίγομαι στα ρηχά*,_ δεν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω την παραμικρή δυσκολία, πανικοβάλλομαι, απελπίζομαι με το παραμικρό εμπόδιο· ΣYN ΦΡ _πνίγομαι σε μια κουταλιά νερό._



Ευχαριστώ! :) Να υπενθυμίσω ότι τo drowning in shallow waters δεν υφίσταται σαν έκφραση στα Αγγλικά, ούτε και έχει την ιδιωματική σημασία που έχουν οι ελληνικές εκφράσεις.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2010)

Το «drowning in shallow water» (συν. στον ενικό) είναι μια έκφραση γνωστή και διαδεδομένη στην _κυριολεκτική_ της σημασία. Ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά, είναι όμως τόσο εναργής η εικόνα που δεν έχουμε κανένα λόγο να την αποφύγουμε αν ξέρουμε να τη χειριστούμε σωστά. Αυτή την εικόνα πανικού μεταφέρει ο συντάκτης και στο άρθρο της Times, αλλά μην περιμένετε να βρείτε πολλά τέτοια:

The Government is drowning in shallow water. Ministers flail around in an alphabet soup of piddling little initiatives. Each time the clock strikes a new idea of breathtaking triviality is press-released. 
(Ο άνθρωπος αγαπά τις μεταφορές!)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 12, 2010)

Από τη στιγμή που απαντά σχεδόν αποκλειστικά με την κυριολεκτική σημασία, ότι δηλ. κάποιος έχασε τη ζωή του από πνιγμό στα ρηχά, δεν μπορούμε να την χαρακτηρίσουμε "έκφραση". Αν είχαμε λίγο συγκείμενο, ίσως να μπορούσαμε κι εμείς να γίνουμε πιο συγκεκριμένοι.


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> δεν μπορούμε να την χαρακτηρίσουμε "έκφραση"


Και βέβαια μπορούμε. Έκφραση της ιατροδικαστικής. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 12, 2010)

nickel said:


> Και βέβαια μπορούμε. Έκφραση της ιατροδικαστικής. :)



Που μού θύμισε εκείνη την σουρρεαλιστική ταινία του Πήτερ Γκρηναγουέι, "Συνεχόμενοι Πνιγμοί". Διάλειμμα!


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2012)

..
Ξαναδιαβάζοντας αυτό το νήμα, πέρασα μια βόλτα και από εκείνο (όπου παραπέμπει ο Νίκελ στο #8) και θυμήθηκα άλλη μια παροιμιώδη φράση που έλεγε ο παππούς μου:

Γαιδάρου πόδας στο νερό, θέλει ας πιει, θέλει ας μην πιει = you can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink 

(δείτε και The Phrase Finder)


----------

